# the world largest hotel



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

somewhere over the rainbow....presenting

FIRST WORLD HOTEL AND PLAZA
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

First World Hotel is the largest hotel in the world. It is also one of the five hotels located in Genting Highlands, Pahang, Malaysia, along with the other four hotels that is Genting Hotel, Theme Park Hotel, Highlands Hotel and Resort Hotel. The hotel is divided into two buildings, Tower 1 and Tower 2. The Hotel can be reached by the world's fastest cable-car which travels 20 feet per second.


























First World Hotel is a standard 3-star hotel at most of its rooms. Below the hotel, boasts a 500,000 square feet plaza called First World Plaza, houses shopping arcades, food outlets, Starworld casino, The Pavilion and the Genting indoor theme park. It has a stage for weekly performances (such as magical show, musical show, etc) at the area called Time Square, surrounded by a replica of the Statue of Liberty and Oscar statue. Other facilities including Watersplash Pool (an indoor water theme park for children), Genting Sky Venture (Asia's first free fall simulator) and a cineplex.

First World Hotel main entrance forms the lush and grand tropical rainforest and a spacious Spanish courtyard at its lobby.


















On December 18, 2006, Guinness World Records listed the First World Hotel as the world's largest hotel [1]. It has a total of 6,118 rooms and is part of the Genting Highlands Resort. The hotel has two towers where each tower has 23 floors. The hotel is managed by First World Hotel and Resorts Sdn. Bhd, one of the two major companies operating at Genting Highlands Resorts along with Resorts World Bhd.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

impressive.


----------



## jonovision (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't often say this....but that is disgusting! The colours ruin any architectural integrity the building might have.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That is fucking vile.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> That is fucking vile.


:yes:
nuke it.


----------



## wowsim (Aug 31, 2004)

Utterly monstrous!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I've seen it few years ago. Very ugly colours. Each tower itself is basically 2 slabs, separated by an airwell. And yes, some rooms face this airwell.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

jonovision said:


> I don't often say this....but that is disgusting! The colours ruin any architectural integrity the building might have.


Yeah I hate the colours. A plain cream yellow would do just fine for these hotels.


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Hideous. No taste whatsoever.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

OMG...did a 7 year old kid chose the colors for this kindergarten? hno:


----------



## warmhands111 (Nov 23, 2007)

Uglily!!I don't like it.hno:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

it's kinda different...now looking at the pictures I say "wow, this is...interesting" but I think when I would stand right in front of it, I would like it because it is different. Like to see that thing in reality


----------



## anti87 (Nov 19, 2007)

They just gotta change those colors:gaah:


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree, it's VERY UGLY!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The view from the Genting hotels is very nice. I remember seeing KL's skyline below the clouds, and you literally are above the clouds up there.


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Really ugly indeed, repaint it before it's too late!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I see why they needed the colours - it would look as generic and faceless looking as possible if it was just white.

However, a tip: choose an architect who isnt fuckin colourblind.


On the other hand, its so bad it's good. I would actually like to go and stay here, in a sick and debased scream-inducing kind of way.

As a Malaysian, I must apologise on behalf of my once proud country, to the world. I'm so sorry.


----------



## BMW_Z4 (Jun 11, 2004)

WTF!!! That seems to


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Hideous!


----------



## august88 (Dec 2, 2007)

damn, ouch. im almost embarassed for this buiding. i mean, it woulda been perfectly fine with just one color or two but wow.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*It's Tacky!* An example of developers and architects trying to hard to make a statement.


----------



## Brdo (Jan 28, 2007)

NICE ARQUITECTURE ... BUT THOSE COLORS¿?!!!!
WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOOKS HORRIBLE EVEN SCARY!


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Beware said:


> *It's Tacky!* An example of developers and architects trying to hard to make a statement.


i couldn't agree more.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

august88 said:


> damn, ouch. im almost embarassed for this buiding. i mean, it woulda been perfectly fine with just one color or two but wow.


hey august88, where in Temecula do you live?
i live here too.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

I has been to the first world hotel so very cheap $$ but small bed room!! I dont like colors so too ugly... but they want go to Genting Highlands find the first world hotel for cheap $$ bed room but very enought a bed room perday or friday, saturday and sunday!! because They like cold at top Mountain a building!! and They want play casino at there!!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> The view from the Genting hotels is very nice. I remember seeing KL's skyline below the clouds, and you literally are above the clouds up there.


from Kuala Lumpur to far the Genting Highlands about around 30-50km and 45mins-1hour by bus!! Genting in Pahang! Not KL's!


----------



## august88 (Dec 2, 2007)

xXFallenXx said:


> hey august88, where in Temecula do you live?
> i live here too.


really? sweet, i live around the promenade area. bout urself?


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> from Kuala Lumpur to far the Genting Highlands about around 30-50km and 45mins-1hour by bus!! Genting in Pahang! Not KL's!


Seems far but you can actually see KL from Genting Highlands.

I think the colour is to blend in with the theme park. The rooms are cheap and small, you get what you pay for i guess.


----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

one word 
Ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

And this is the view of rooms facing the airwell (the dark strip down centre of each tower's side)


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

august88 said:


> really? sweet, i live around the promenade area. bout urself?


Cool. i live around there to, in the apartments just south of the mall.


----------



## g-man430 (Jan 19, 2006)

It looks gay. :lol:


----------



## g-man430 (Jan 19, 2006)

This reminds me of a certain building going up where I live:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

jlshyang said:


> Seems far but you can actually see KL from Genting Highlands.
> 
> I think the colour is to blend in with the theme park. The rooms are cheap and small, you get what you pay for i guess.


ermm... i has pay but i forgot...sorry !! i has been at there on 2003!!


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like a collor-bird craped on an old commieblok....


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like the Gay get away for **** R Us!


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

well said everyone. One of the ugliest buildings I have seen.


----------



## VegasTom (Jan 24, 2008)

It´s not the worlds largest hotel!!! That title goes to the Venetian/Palazzo in las vegas.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Like the idea however what a fuk ugly building.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Should be rather called "Third World Hotel and Plaza".

Looks like it fell into a paint-pot. Someone should immediately break this record...


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Not to offend anyone but... uke:


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

if that's the world's largest hotel by rooms, the rooms themselves must be very small as the buildings don't look very big


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like a Vegas Casino left over from the 70's


----------



## Budowlaniec (Jan 22, 2008)

it's look really bad but you should look a polish hotel Sobieski it's worst

but if we talking about largest hotel if thiks is this not finished i Korea...


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

fettekatz said:


> if that's the world's largest hotel by rooms, the rooms themselves must be very small as the buildings don't look very big


Yes, the rooms are very small for comfort but you get what you pay for.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

I want to know what they smoked when they decided to paint it in those horrifying colors... uke:


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to know what they smoked when they designed this building


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

This tower deserves to titles, "World's Largest Hotel" and "World's Ugliest Hotel". :nuts:


----------



## VegasTom (Jan 24, 2008)

Again:

It´s not the worlds largest hotel. The worlds largest hotel is the Venetian/Palazzo in las vegas which counts over 7000 rooms.

But, I agree, it´s the worlds ugliest hotel.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Colour scheme is horendous, cant belive this is in a country which is home to the most beautiful Twins.


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

reminds me of rio hotel in las vegas.


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

Somebody gouge my eyes!


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

*Gouges Sukino's eyes*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

It's beautiful! I love it!  not.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice hotel, but it should have been given a white coat of paint in its exterior. Only a female would like the exterior rainbow design.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ You should go to a CSD and reinspect your statement.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> Nice hotel, but it should have been given a white coat of paint in its exterior. Only a female would like the exterior rainbow design.


you don't have much experience in that matter, do you?


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*who said FWH is ****???the lagendary and iconic builo..ing ...winning the world best leading canisno*









the atrium
















suitable with the theme park image....
it a good combination..
a rainbow cloudy hotel at the peak mountain
the indoor first world plaza theme park








view from theme park
























starbuck at first world plaza,with rollercoaster n surrounding by lake inspiriration from venice
















arena of starz...the stage for talent is paint with rainbow colour...is the mirror of the first world hotel


----------



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)

World largest and ugliest hotel


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

As most of the ppl already concluded it's tacky, I agree :yes:. Maybe architecture by itself is not that bad but these colors are ruining it all hno:.


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

The Venetian in Las Vegas now has over 7,000 rooms. I heard the MGM grand might be expanding to about 6,500 rooms as well. So this monstrosety is not the world's largest hotel.


----------



## LeMoN-SK (Aug 26, 2007)

They are all going to be surpassed by a hotel in Dubai that will probably have more than 8,000 hotel rooms. :cheers:


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Tropicana proposed a 10,000 room expansion in Las Vegas. But they are having management and financial troubles and will probably lose their gaming license and have to sell the place, so that expansion probably won't happen. Plus the rendering looked horrible.


----------



## LeMoN-SK (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah, just got info that Jumeirah Royal Hotel will have much bigger rooms as first predicted so there will be only like 1,500 rooms with standard close to Burj Al Arab. And it will be the tallest hotel in the world with 355m. :cheers:

PS: That is just my vision. :banana:


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

the spliff fairy said:


> I see why they needed the colours - it would look as generic and faceless looking as possible if it was just white.
> 
> However, a tip: choose an architect who isnt fuckin colourblind.
> 
> ...



No need to apologize. Your first line said it all. The color is what distinguishes the hotel. I like it. It's different.


----------



## HugoKeys (Feb 8, 2008)

Muito feio!!!!!


----------



## elgoyo (Jun 29, 2006)

CLOWN HOUSE APARTMENT BLOCK??????




stratus_magnus said:


> First World Hotel is the largest hotel in the world. It is also one of the five hotels located in Genting Highlands, Pahang, Malaysia, along with the other four hotels that is Genting Hotel, Theme Park Hotel, Highlands Hotel and Resort Hotel. The hotel is divided into two buildings, Tower 1 and Tower 2. The Hotel can be reached by the world's fastest cable-car which travels 20 feet per second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN that's disgusting, btw, this is NOT the world's largest hotel. The Venetian/Palazzo is the World's largest hotel and CIty Center will be the WLH by next year ( i guess in 2009 or 10).


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

I think I'm gonna...:tongue3: :shifty: :uh: hno: :drool: uke: :baaa:
Damn, it's ugly...


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Vrysxy said:


> DAMN that's disgusting, btw, this is NOT the world's largest hotel. The Venetian/Palazzo is the World's largest hotel and CIty Center will be the WLH by next year ( i guess in 2009 or 10).


Yeah, Venetian/Palazzo is right now the biggest, but I don't think CityCenter will be bigger. But even if CityCenter is bigger if you count all the condo rooms since most of them will be rented out as hotel rooms, the Venetian has just anounced plans to possibly DOUBLE their size to a total of over *14,000 rooms* by adding a new megaresort connected to the other two behind Palazzo. It will go on the site of the present Sands Expo center (green area on site map). First they have to build a new Expo center (yellow area on site map) east of the Wynn employee parking garage. I think the new Expo Center is already approved and it will have over 2 million sq. feet of exhibit space.

New Resort with possibly 4,000-7,000 more hotel and condo keys.









New Expo Center









Site map


----------



## ixtapeño (Sep 1, 2007)

really ugly one of the worst things i've ever seen!!


----------



## ygoJavier (Aug 23, 2006)

Hate those colors, they are really ugly.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Im going to imagine I never saw that building. :goodbye:


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

the design is not really too bad...


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

the design is not really too bad...agree


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

i hate the design!!!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

mdiederi said:


> Yeah, Venetian/Palazzo is right now the biggest, but I don't think CityCenter will be bigger. But even if CityCenter is bigger if you count all the condo rooms since most of them will be rented out as hotel rooms, the Venetian has just anounced plans to possibly DOUBLE their size to a total of over *14,000 rooms* by adding a new megaresort connected to the other two behind Palazzo. It will go on the site of the present Sands Expo center (green area on site map). First they have to build a new Expo center (yellow area on site map) east of the Wynn employee parking garage. I think the new Expo Center is already approved and it will have over 2 million sq. feet of exhibit space.
> 
> New Resort with possibly 4,000-7,000 more hotel and condo keys.
> 
> ...


Nice plan for a new Expo centre, but I don't ever, EVER want this expansion to happen in our lifetime. I don't even want a new Sands Expo Centre, neither.


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

VegasTom said:


> Again:
> 
> It´s not the worlds largest hotel. The worlds largest hotel is the Venetian/Palazzo in las vegas which counts over 7000 rooms.
> 
> But, I agree, it´s the worlds ugliest hotel.


nooo!!first world is more biger than venetian

What is the largest hotel in the world?
FROM ASK YAHOO
We probably should have guessed, but a search on "largest hotel in the world" (including the quotation marks) lead us to Las Vegas, of course. Going by the number of guest rooms, three
of the largest hotels in the world all spring up from Sin City, the land of extravagance and larger-than-life everything.

Although we heard rumors of a hotel in Thailand with 5100 rooms, we could find scant evidence of anything larger than the MGM Grand, which boasts a whopping 5034 rooms. Amenities include a sports arena, entertainment dome, and a wedding chapel, not to mention numerous bars and restaurants.

With 4,408 rooms, the distinctively shaped Luxor is the second largest hotel in the world. The 30-story pyramid is topped by one of the world's brightest beams of light, which illuminates the Veags skyline.

The Venetian, a mammoth 12-million-square-foot casino, convention center, resort, and entertainment complex comes in third place. Opened in May of 1999, the hotel offers 4049 guest suites, a 65,000 square foot spa, 16 restaurants, 2 museums, a mall, and recreations of all of Venice's major attractions, right down to the Grand Canal. And its standard guest suites have been dubbed the largest standard hotel rooms by the Guiness Book of World Records.

If completed as planned, the First World Hotel and Resorts complex in Payang, Malaysia, may wrest the title of largest hotel from the MGM. It currently offers 3228 rooms, but plans call for a grand total of 6300 rooms. IAND ITS FULLY COMPLETE NOW!!

FROM GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS
Guinness World Records listed the First World Hotel in Genting Highlands, Malaysia[2] as the world's largest hotel. It has a total of 6,118 rooms and is part of the Genting Highlands Resort and Casino. The First World Plaza which is joined to the two hotel towers boasts 500,000 square feet (50,000 m²) of indoor theme park, shopping centres, casino gaming areas, and eateries.


----------

